# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Αγορά καναρινιού φωνής Timbrado Espanol

## orion

Πολλοί είναι αυτοί πλέον, που ψάχνουν να αγοράσουν ένα ισπανικό καναρίνι Timbrado και ρωτούν πως θα αναγνωρίσουν ένα καλό πουλί. Πριν κάποιος αγοράσει ένα καναρίνι φωνής Timbrado, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει κάποια βασικά πράγματα.









*Από πού να αγοράσω ένα Timbrado;*




Εδώ, θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι ο καλύτερος (μάλλον) τρόπος για να προμηθευτείτε ένα  καλό Timbrado, είναι να απευθυνθείτε σε έναν *εκτροφέα της ράτσας* αυτής, ο οποίος να είναι μέλος κάποιου αναγνωρισμένου συλλόγου (ιδανικά να συμμετέχει και σε διαγωνισμούς), ο οποίος δεν θα εκτρέφει άλλα είδη καναρινιών, ιθαγενών ή γενικά πτηνών στον ίδιο χώρο και θα μπορεί να σας δώσει πληροφορίες για το γενεαλογικό δένδρο του πουλιού.   







Τα καναρίνια θα πρέπει να διαθέτουν *δαχτυλίδι-ταυτότητα* κλειστού τύπου με τα στοιχεία του εκτροφέα και του πουλιού. Είναι σημαντικό, *ο εκτροφέας που θα έρθετε σε επαφή να μην εκτρέφει άλλα είδη στον ίδιο χώρο με τα Timbrados*, διότι έτσι οι φωνές τους δεν θα είναι σωστές. Για πιο λόγω να αγοράσετε ένα Timbrado και μάλιστα με ένα σεβαστό ποσόν όταν το πουλί αυτό δεν θα τραγουδά όπως πρέπει. 







*Τι να προσέξω όταν αγοράζω ένα Timbrado;*


Το Timbrado Espanol, ως καναρίνι φωνής θα πρέπει να διαθέτει (και αυτό πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε) καλή φωνή, με μεταλλική χροιά, έντονη, η οποία θα ξεχωρίζει από ένα κοινό καναρίνι, με εναλλαγές στις νότες. Επίσης, θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε ότι ένα καναρίνι Timbrado μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με τα κοινά καναρίνι μιας και δεν έχει συγκεκριμένο χρώμα και εύκολα μπορεί κάποιος να μπερδευτεί. Σε ένα καναρίνι Timbrado δε θα πρέπει να μας απασχολεί πρωτίστως το χρώμα του *αλλά η φωνή* του. Το Timbrado μπορεί να έχει χρώμα πράσινο, παρδαλό, κίτρινο, κανελί, γκρι, άσπρο κλπ ενώ, δε θα πρέπει να παρουσιάζει κόκκινα πούπουλα. 







Μερικά ακόμα *μορφολογικά χαρακτηριστικά* του Timbrado είναι: α) μικρό μέγεθος 12-14cm, β) τα πόδια του όταν στέκεται θα πρέπει να είναι σε γωνία δηλ. εκεί που πατάει να είναι πιο ανοιχτά από ότι οι αγκώνες του, γ) η ουρά του καταλήγει σε διχαλωτό σχήμα σαν του ψαριού, δ) το φτέρωμά του είναι σφιχτό στο σώμα του, ενώ δεν πρέπει να παρουσιάζει σγουρά φτερά. Τα Timbrados μπορεί να διαθέτουν και σκουφί στο κεφάλι τους (δεν απαγορεύεται στη ράτσα).







Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να αγοράσει ένα Timbrado, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει ότι πρόκειται για μια πολύ διαφορετική ράτσα καναρινιού με διαφορετικές γραμμές τραγουδιού και πολύ ανόμοιο τραγούδι (κάντε κλικ εδώ για να ακούσετε διάφορες γραμμές). 




Στην Ελλάδα, η πιο διαδεδομένη γραμμή είναι του *Timbrado clasico (continue)* δηλαδή του συνεχούς τραγουδιού με το πιο πλούσιο ρεπερτόριο.







Αν θέλουμε να αγοράσουμε ένα βαθμολογημένο αρσενικό Timbrado θα πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε και την *fischa* (φίσα) του, δηλαδή το έντυπο με την βαθμολογία του, το οποίο θα φέρει την σφραγίδα και την υπογραφή του κριτή, τη σφραγίδα του συλλόγου και τα λογότυπα της ισπανικής ομοσπονδίας.







Ένα καλό Timbrado δε θα πρέπει να έχει *αρνητικές νότες* (αναγράφονται στη φίσα).



Το Timbrado που θα αγοράσουμε, *θα πρέπει* να κελαηδάει (εφόσον είναι αρσενικό), να έχει πλούσιο ρεπερτόριο, να είναι ευδιάθετο, να μην είναι άρρωστο ή φουσκωμένο, με λαμπερά σκούρα μάτια και όμορφο καθαρό πτέρωμα, καθαρά πόδια και γενικά να έχει ένα ωραίο στήσιμο. 







(Αν επισκεφθούμε έναν εκτροφέα, καλό είναι να ρίξουμε μια ματιά στο χώρο που εκτρέφει τα Timbrados, να είναι καθαρός, περιποιημένος και να μας δίνει την εντύπωση ενός ανθρώπου που αγαπά αυτό που κάνει και δεν ασχολείται μόνο με το πως θα πουλήσει τα πουλιά του. Αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι θα πάρουμε ένα υγιές Timbrado και από ένα σωστό εκτροφέα που θα έχει ασχοληθεί σοβαρά, με τον οποίο θα μπορούμε να έχουμε και μια επαφή.) 







*Πότε είναι η καλύτερη εποχή για να αγοράσω ένα Timbrado;*




Η καλύτερη περίοδος για να αγοράσει κάποιος ένα Timbrado είναι μετά το Νοέμβρη ή το Δεκέμβρη ειδικά αν θέλουμε ένα *βαθμολογημένο Timbrado* από κριτή σε διαγωνισμό. Την περίοδο αυτή τα αρσενικά πουλιά έχουν καθαρίσει τις φωνές τους και έχουν δηλαδή εκπαιδευτεί με το πλήρες ρεπερτόριο-τραγούδι τους. 




 

Αν αγοράσουμε ένα μικρό Timbrado πριν ακόμα ολοκληρώσει την εκπαίδευσή του (1-6 μηνών), ίσως να μην καταφέρει να αναπτύξει το σωστό τραγούδι, με το πλήρες ρεπερτόριο, οπότε ποιος ο λόγος να το αγοράσουμε;





Αν τώρα αγοράσουμε ένα Timbrado ενήλικο, η καλύτερη περίοδος είναι *μετά την 1η καλοκαιρινή πτερόρροια* και πάντως όταν *θα έχει επανέλθει το τραγούδι του* κανονικά (στην πτερόρροια το καλοκαίρι τα πουλιά σταματούν να τραγουδούν) συνήθως τον Οκτώβριο.




*Τι να προσέξω όταν αγοράζω ένα θηλυκό Timbrado;*




Εάν θέλουμε να αγοράσουμε μια *θηλυκιά κανάρα Timbrado* τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα, αφού τα θηλυκά δεν τραγουδάνε, οπότε θα πρέπει να περιοριστούμε στα μορφολογικά χαρακτηριστικά ενός Timbrado. 







Όταν ψάχνουμε ένα θηλυκό Timbrado, θα πρέπει να αναζητούμε ένα πουλί το οποίο να είναι *απόγονος καλών αρσενικών τραγουδιστών* (ιδανικά βαθμολογημένων) ή αδελφή καλών τραγουδιστών.









Από τα παραπάνω συμπεραίνει εύκολα κάποιος, ότι η αγορά από ένα pet-shop μάλλον είναι επίφοβη (χωρίς να είναι κανόνας φυσικά, υπάρχουν και αξιόλογοι επιχειρηματίες).


*Πηγή: http://timbradoscanary-r74.blogspot.gr*

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ με το αρθρο συνολικα βοηθας στα μεγιστα τα νεα μελη να αναζητησουν με τον καλυτερο τροπο ,τον ισπανο τενορο !  και με το βιντεακι με το πουλακι σου (που ευχομαι να σου χαρισει τρομερους τραγουδιστες απογονους ) απαντας με τον καλυτερο τροπο ,στην παρακληση μου στο αλλο θεμα για τα τιμπραντο που ειχα ανοιξει παλιοτερα ,να εχουμε και φωνες πουλιων των μελων μας σε βιντεακι .ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα ησουν ο πρωτος ! το κοινο παθος που εχουμε να μοιραζουμε την γνωση (με τον Χρηστο εχουμε σπουδασει στην ιδια και μοναδικη πραγματικη σχολη εκπαιδευτικων της ελλαδας ,την σελετε ) πιστευω ειναι και η αιτια σε τοσο συντομο χρονο πριν ακομα παρεις νικες με τα τιμπραντο σου ,να εχει ηδη δωσει πολλα με ομορφα αρθρα στο ιστολογιο σου !

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι υπεροχο!! και πληρες!! το αρθρο σου Χρηστο, θα βοηθησει πολλα νεα παιδια λατρεις του ειδους!! 
να πανε με σοβαροτερα επιχειρηματα να αναζητησουν ενα Timbrado. σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!

----------


## lianna

Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει η αγορά ενος τιμπράντο θα μπορούσα να έχω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για εκτροφείς εδώ στην Αττική;

----------


## ninos

lianna καλημέρα,

η δημοσίευση εκτροφών ή pet-shop δεν επιτρέπεται στο φόρουμ σύμφωνα με τον παρακάτω κανόνα.


_Α. Απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες ζωντανών πλασμάτων αλλά και άψυχων πραγμάτων μέσω του φόρουμ.Οι αγγελίες ζήτησης έμψυχων ή άψυχων πραγμάτων θα γίνονται δεκτές μόνο αν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητήται να χαριστεί ή τι ανταλλάσεταιΣε περίπτωση ανταλλαγής έμψυχων ή άψυχων πραγμάτων ,θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητήται ή τι δίνεται για ανταλλαγή ._

----------


## yannis37

εγώ θα δώσω μια συμβουλή.

οποιος θέλει να αγοράσει timbrado , ...να αγοράσει 2 timbrado και να τα βάλει σε διπλό κλουβί (πάνω κάτω)

τσιτα τα γκάζια χαχαχχαχαχαχα  .......σοβαρά μιλάω πάντως
ειναι γενικά ανταγωνιστικό πουλί και αμα ακουει και άλλον "μάγκα", τα δινουν όλα

----------


## geog87

Χρηστο διαβασα το αρθρο το πρωι κ ειπα πως πρεπει να το ξεχασω γρηγορα οτι διαβασα...τωρα το ξαναδιαβασα 2 φορες να το εμπεδωσω...ερχεται κ ο Γιαννης κ γραφει κ αυτος τα δικα του...αχ εχω αρρωστησει με αυτον το ''ισπανο τενωρο'' οπως αναφερει ο jk21!!!!!!!!!!θελω κ γωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!  :Happy:  εχω ξετρελαθει!δεν μου αρκουν τα βιντεακια στο youtube που προσπαθω να ικανοποιησω τ'αυτια μου!

----------


## jk21

> να αγοράσει 2 timbrado και να τα βάλει σε διπλό κλουβί (πάνω κάτω)
> 
> τσιτα τα γκάζια χαχαχχαχαχαχα  .......σοβαρά μιλάω πάντως
> ειναι γενικά ανταγωνιστικό πουλί και αμα ακουει και άλλον "μάγκα", τα δινουν όλα



εχω ακουσει απο πτηνιατρο οτι ειναι συχνο σε καναρινια φωνης και ειδικα στα βροντοφωνα τιμπραντο ,τετοιες << κοντρες >> να οδηγουν ακομα και σε αφωνια ,επειδη πανω στην ενταση της φωνης οι Syrinx (φωνητικες χορδες των πτηνων ) εχουν μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να παθουν ζημια !

..... και μεις να ψαχνουμε για ακαρεα ,ασθμα κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## billakos

Καταπληκτικές οι πληροφορίες Chris, θα μας χρειαστούν σίγουρα στο μέλλον σε΄κάποια αγορά.

----------


## COMASCO

πολυ χρησιμο αρθρο!σε ευχαριστουμε!πιστευω θα βοηθησει αρκετα ατομα που θα θελουν να κανουν τετοια αγορα!

----------


## orion

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ...

jk21 η  ΣΕΛΕΤΕ προφανώς και με βοήθησε και για αυτό έχω την τάση να μοιράζομαι την πληροφορία, τη γνώση κλπ άσχετα αν η παιδαγωγική θεωρεί ότι ο μαθητής ανακαλύπτει την γνώση μέσα από την καθοδήγηση του εκπαιδευτικού, είναι άλλοι οι στόχοι-σκοποί της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας εκεί... εδώ δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι τα πράγματα... καλό είναι να βρίσκουμε την γνώση έτοιμη και εμείς να προσπαθούμε να την εφαρμόσουμε, βελτιώσουμε, εξελίξουμε... κλπ κλπ κλπ

Φυσικά όλα αυτά είναι και στον άνθρωπο... δε χρειάζεται να έχεις σπουδάσει παιδαγωγική για να μεταδίδεις τις εμπειρίες, να βοηθάς νέους χομπίστες, να ανοίγεις "μάτια", να δίνεις αυτό που χρειάζεται...

Χαρά μου να βοηθώ με τα λίγα που ξέρω είτε μέσα απο τα θέματα των τιμπράντο, είτε σε οτιδήποτε με ρωτήσει κάποιος σε  προσωπική επικοινωνία ,είτε  από το Blog μου

----------


## geam

ευχαριστούμε Χρήστο!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Να σαι καλα Χρηστο!!!  :Happy0065:  Θα το κοιταξω στο μελλον, για μια ακομα" προσθηκη"!!!!! :Character0005:

----------


## paoki72

Ειχα την τυχη να  εχω τη συγκεκριμενη ρατσα.Ειχα κανει ακομα και αγορα απο Ισπανια οταν ειχα επισκεφθει την Μαδριτη.Καταπληκτικα πουλια.Μου λειπουν απιστευτα διοτι αυτη τη στιγμη εχω malinois.Σιγουρα καθε ρατσα εχει τα δικα της χαρακτηριστικα και ειναι θεμα γουστου για το τι πουλι αρεσει στον καθενα οσον αφορα τις φωνες.Συνιστω ομως οσοι δεν εχουν timbrado να αποκτησουν ενα!

----------


## panos70

Να σαι καλα Χρηστο σε ευχαριστουμε για τις πληροφοριες σχετικα με την αγορα ενος καλου τιμπραντο      


> *paoki72*           .Συνιστω ομως οσοι δεν εχουν timbrado να αποκτησουν ενα!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα τέτοιο καναρίνι (για την μητέρα μου).. πως θα μπορούσα να το βρω εφόσον δεν επιτρέπονται στοιχεία εκτροφέων κτλ; (ή επιτρέπονται αλλά μόνο σε π.μ.; ) .. προσωπικά δεν θα άντεχα να ανταλλάξω ζωάκι μου.......... αλλά ούτε κι έχω ενδιαφέρον να μου χαριστεί (εκτός αν δεν γίνεται με άλλον τρόπο)

----------


## koukoulis

Χρήστο, έχω μερικά ερωτήματα να κάνω:
Σχετικά με τη φίσα:
 που αναγράφονται οι αρνητικές νότες;
 Σε ποιό σημείο της φίσας γράφει τα νούμερα του δαχτυλιδιού του συγκεκριμένου πουλιού;
Έχω διαβάσει ότι ένα καναρίνι σταθεροποιεί το κελάιδισμά του στο 3ο έτος του. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι καλύτερα να αγοράσει κανείς ένα τρίχρονο πουλί, το οποίο δε θα κινδυνεύει να πάρει φωνές από το περιβάλλον;
Πως εξασφαλίζουμε ότι ένας εκτροφέας που κατεβαίνει σε διαγωνισμούς θα μας πουλήσει ένα πολύ καλό πουλί βαθμολογημένο ή την κόρη, την αδερφή του κλπ και δεν θα μας δώσει κάποιο το οποίο δε θα ταιριάζει με τα standards της εκτροφής του;
Πως διδάσκονται το σωστό κελάιδισμα οι απόγονοι; Από τον ίδιο τον πατέρα; Κι αν ναι, πότε; Γιατί κατά την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο τα αρσενικά όσο τουλάχιστο έχουν το θηλυκό δεν κελαιδούν πολύ, μετά έρχεται η πτερόρροια κι έπειτα ο Οκτώβρης.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ( κι εκ των υστέρων )

----------


## lagreco69

> Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα τέτοιο καναρίνι (για την μητέρα μου).. πως θα μπορούσα να το βρω εφόσον δεν επιτρέπονται στοιχεία εκτροφέων κτλ; (ή επιτρέπονται αλλά μόνο σε π.μ.; ) .. προσωπικά δεν θα άντεχα να ανταλλάξω ζωάκι μου.......... αλλά ούτε κι έχω ενδιαφέρον να μου χαριστεί (εκτός αν δεν γίνεται με άλλον τρόπο)


Καρολινα καμιας μορφης αγοραπωλησια δεν επιτρεπεται στο forum, δεν ειμαστε εδω για να πουλαμε ουτε για να προτεινουμε αυτους που πουλανε. εφοσον δεν εχεις ενδιαφερον να σου χαριστει καποιο πτηνο, μπορεις με πολλους τροπους να κανεις μια ερευνα εκτος forum και να βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις.

----------


## geam

> Καρολινα καμιας μορφης αγοραπωλησια δεν επιτρεπεται στο forum, δεν ειμαστε εδω για να πουλαμε ουτε για να προτεινουμε αυτους που πουλανε. εφοσον δεν εχεις ενδιαφερον να σου χαριστει καποιο πτηνο, μπορεις με πολλους τροπους να κανεις μια ερευνα εκτος forum και να βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις.



οταν με το καλό γεννησουν τα δικά μου μπορω να της χαρίσω εγω ενα...

----------


## xarhs

πολλυ καλες οι πληροφοριες σου χρηστο.......!!!!!!!!  εγω ψαχτηκα για τη ρατσα αλλα τελικα απετυχε οι προσπαθεια......... ολοι θελουν λευτα και πολλα λευτα...!!!!!!!!!! μου τη δινει που οι περισσοτεροι σε βλεπουν σαν χρημα........ αλλα δεν πειραζει...!!!!!!!! συνεχιζω ακαθικτα παλι με κοινα καναρινια........

----------


## Gardelius

> πολλυ καλες οι πληροφοριες σου χρηστο.......!!!!!!!!  εγω ψαχτηκα για τη ρατσα αλλα τελικα απετυχε οι προσπαθεια......... ολοι θελουν λευτα και πολλα λευτα...!!!!!!!!!! μου τη δινει που οι περισσοτεροι σε βλεπουν σαν χρημα........ αλλα δεν πειραζει...!!!!!!!! συνεχιζω ακαθικτα παλι με κοινα καναρινια........


*Φιλε,....τα καλύτερα!!!!!!!!* :winky:

----------


## xarhs

εεεεε...... οταν ασχολεισαι με κατι θες παντα και κατι παραπανω....!!!!!!  δεν εκτιμας ποτε αυτο που εχεις............

----------


## manos 9

εγω εχω το ζευγαρακι μου και περιμενω την ημερα της αναπαραγωγης πως και πως.ειναι πολυ ωραια καναρινια τα timbrado.

----------


## babis100nx

Kαλησπερα παιδια μπραβο για το ωραιο κειμενο!!θελω να ρωτησω κατι επειδη διαβασα οτι αν υπαρχουν αλλες ρατσες θα αλλαξουν οι νοτες τους..εγω εχω κοινα και μοσαικ τελος του μηνα περιμενω ενα ζευγαρι τιμπραντο απο εκτροφεα αν τα εχω μαζι με τα αλλα(μοσαικ και κοινα) θα αλλοιωθει πολυ το χαρακτιριστικο της φωνης τους?ευχαριστω

----------


## panos70

Ηλια οταν θελεις να ασχοληθεις με καναρινια ρατσας και θελεις να παρεις κατι καλο και να το διαλεξεις  τοτε σιγουρα πρεπει να το αγορασεις ,τα δωρισμενα πουλια να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι αυτα που δεν τα θελουν η τα προβληματικα ,σε συμπεριφορα η τα μεγαλα,δλδ πουλια που θελουν με καποιο τροπο να τα ξεφορτωθουν,κανενας δεν θα εδινε  ενα αριστο πουλι εχω αγορασει κι εχω παρει δωρο οπως και εχω χαρισει πουλια και ξερω το καλο πληρωνετε   σου τα λεω φιλικα παντα

----------


## serafeim

> εεεεε...... οταν ασχολεισαι με κατι θες παντα και κατι παραπανω....!!!!!!  δεν εκτιμας ποτε αυτο που εχεις............


χαρη μου επιτρεπεις να διαφωνησω?  :Happy: 
εγω θεωρω πανω σε αυτο το θεμα οτι το εκτιμας και για αυτο το εχεις... Ξερεις και εμενα μου εχει ερθει το ιδιο συναισθημα να θελω αλλο ειδος πολλες φορες αλλα ξερεις εχω αυτο το υποσυνειδητο που με βαζει κατω και μου λεει το σωστο... ολοι θελουμε ενα μεγαλο σμινος στον κηπο μας απο διαφορα ειδη αυτο θα ηταν παραδεισος  :Happy: 
ακουω καθε πρωι 10 διαφορετικα ειδη και ομως αυτα τα 10 το κανουν 3 διαφορετικα ειδη  :Happy: 
σου ευχομαι παντως να βρεις οτι θες...

----------


## manos 9

αλλο να αγοραζεις αλλο να χαριζεις αλλα στο θεμα σου κανονικα δεν πρεπει να τα εχεις μαζι.
ο λογος ειναι πως τα timbrado μιμουνται ευκολα και να μην τους χαλασεις το ρεπερτοριο που εχουν ηδη.
βασικα εαν σε ενδιαφερει μονο να τα ακους και οχι η εκτροφη της ρατσας τοτε βαλτα μαζι,κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## orion

> Kαλησπερα παιδια μπραβο για το ωραιο κειμενο!!θελω να ρωτησω κατι επειδη διαβασα οτι αν υπαρχουν αλλες ρατσες θα αλλαξουν οι νοτες τους..εγω εχω κοινα και μοσαικ τελος του μηνα περιμενω ενα ζευγαρι τιμπραντο απο εκτροφεα αν τα εχω μαζι με τα αλλα(μοσαικ και κοινα) θα αλλοιωθει πολυ το χαρακτιριστικο της φωνης τους?ευχαριστω


δεν θα αλλάξουν οι νότες-φωνές τους αλλά μπορεί να αρπάξει κάποια φωνή από τα μωζαικ ή τα κοινά (όπως και αντίστρωφα), μπορεί και όχι όμως... εξαρτάται από το πουλί, απλά τα timbrados ειναι καλοί μίμοι και συνήθως τσιμπάνε... αν εσένα δε σε ενοχλεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα... δεν πρόκειται να αλλιωθεί πλήρως η φωνή και το ρεπερτόριό του πάντως... απλά για εμάς που ασχολούμαστε με τη ράτσα κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι αποδεκτό...  :winky:  καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι φίλε μου

----------


## babis100nx

ευχαριστω πολυ cris αλλα τι ενοεις με αυτο?απλά για εμάς που ασχολούμαστε με τη ράτσα κάτι τέτοιο *δεν είναι αποδεκτό.*

----------


## xarhs

> χαρη μου επιτρεπεις να διαφωνησω? 
> εγω θεωρω πανω σε αυτο το θεμα οτι το εκτιμας και για αυτο το εχεις... Ξερεις και εμενα μου εχει ερθει το ιδιο συναισθημα να θελω αλλο ειδος πολλες φορες αλλα ξερεις εχω αυτο το υποσυνειδητο που με βαζει κατω και μου λεει το σωστο... ολοι θελουμε ενα μεγαλο σμινος στον κηπο μας απο διαφορα ειδη αυτο θα ηταν παραδεισος 
> ακουω καθε πρωι 10 διαφορετικα ειδη και ομως αυτα τα 10 το κανουν 3 διαφορετικα ειδη 
> σου ευχομαι παντως να βρεις οτι θες...


σε ευχαριστω πολλυ σεραφειμ.........

----------


## orion

> ευχαριστω πολυ cris αλλα τι ενοεις με αυτο?απλά για εμάς που ασχολούμαστε με τη ράτσα κάτι τέτοιο *δεν είναι αποδεκτό.*


  καταρχήν αναφέρομαι κυρίως σε όσους ασχολούνται με διαγωνισμούς κλπ... το να εκτρέφουμε timbrados με άλλες ράτσες στον ίδιο χώρο δεν είναι αποδεκτό... μας νοιάζει η φωνή τους και γιαυτό κρατάμε τη ράτσα "αποστειρωμένη" από άλλα πουλιά, φωνές κλπ...

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολινα καμιας μορφης αγοραπωλησια δεν επιτρεπεται στο forum, δεν ειμαστε εδω για να πουλαμε ουτε για να προτεινουμε αυτους που πουλανε. εφοσον δεν εχεις ενδιαφερον να σου χαριστει καποιο πτηνο, μπορεις με πολλους τροπους να κανεις μια ερευνα εκτος forum και να βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις.


Δημήτρη το ξέρω ότι δεν επιτρέπονται οι συζητήσεις αγοραπωλησίας στο φόρουμ όπως και κανένα είδος "διαφήμισης"/αναφοράς εταιρείας κτλ... αλλά δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι δεν επιτρέπεται και σε π.μ. Ζητώ λοιπόν συγνώμη σε αυτό.
Ο λόγος όμως που το ανέφερα στο φόρουμ ήταν ακριβώς επειδή ούτε γνώση έχω (για να καταλάβω αν ο άλλος με κοροιδεύει στα όσα μου πεί ή όχι).. αλλά ούτε κάποιον γνωστό στον οποίον να έχω έστω και λίγο εμπιστοσύνη.

Η φράση μου "κι ούτε έχω ενδιαφέρον να μου χαριστεί", ίσως διατυπώθηκε λάθος.. διότι εννούσα πως δεν είναι το ζητούμενο μου (σώνει και καλά δηλαδή) διότι αν χρειαστεί σαφώς είμαι πρόθυμη και να πληρώσω (βλέπεις ως τώρα πρώτη φορά μου λένε "σου χαρίζω").

Ελπίζω μην παρεξηγήθηκα λοιπόν, δεν το είπα κακοπροαίρετα ή.. ότι......

----------


## Gardelius

> _Ηλια_ οταν θελεις να ασχοληθεις με καναρινια ρατσας και θελεις να παρεις κατι καλο και να το διαλεξεις  τοτε σιγουρα πρεπει να το αγορασεις ,τα δωρισμενα πουλια να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι αυτα που δεν τα θελουν η τα προβληματικα ,σε συμπεριφορα η τα μεγαλα,δλδ πουλια που θελουν με καποιο τροπο να τα ξεφορτωθουν,κανενας δεν θα εδινε  ενα αριστο πουλι εχω αγορασει κι εχω παρει δωρο οπως και εχω χαρισει πουλια και ξερω το καλο πληρωνετε   σου τα λεω φιλικα παντα



Πάνο,...φιλε μαλλον δεν εγινα απολυτα σαφής!!! Δεν εννοούσα αυτο...λεγοντας <τα καλύτερα>!!! Σε διαβεβαιώ και εγω επίσης ότι ΠΟΤΕ δεν μου εχουν χαρίσει πουλάκια!!! Τ αγόραζα όπως εκανα και με τα κοινά!!! Απλα ειπα στο Χάρη, αλλα δεν το ερμηνευσα ότι τα κοινα ΔΕΝ εχουν να ζηλέψουν τιποτα απο τ' αλλα!!! Προσωπικά παντα μιλαω και εκφράζω εμενα!! Τα πουλακια που μου χαρισε ο geam ειναι υπέροχα!! Για μενα αυτά ειναι ενα <αλλο κεφαλαιο>!!!! Γενικά ...σωστα τα λες...<αν δεν πληρώσεις....δεν το πονάς>!!!...αλλα ...δεν ειναι και κανονας!!! φιλικα,,,.. ::

----------


## Καρολίνα

Εμένα πάλι ουδόλως θα με ενοχλούσε αν το πουλάκι είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας. Αρκεί φυσικά να το γνωρίζω ούτως ώστε να μπορέσω να κάνω κάτι. Άλλωστε κάπως έτσι (εν αγνοία μου όμως ότι είχε πρόβλημα) σώθηκε κι ένα κουνελάκι. Το κουνελάκι μου!  Και γι'αυτό και μόνο χαίρομαι πολύ που το πήρα!

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημήτρη το ξέρω ότι δεν επιτρέπονται οι συζητήσεις αγοραπωλησίας στο φόρουμ όπως και κανένα είδος "διαφήμισης"/αναφοράς εταιρείας κτλ... αλλά δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι δεν επιτρέπεται και σε π.μ. Ζητώ λοιπόν συγνώμη σε αυτό.
> Ο λόγος όμως που το ανέφερα στο φόρουμ ήταν ακριβώς επειδή ούτε γνώση έχω (για να καταλάβω αν ο άλλος με κοροιδεύει στα όσα μου πεί ή όχι).. αλλά ούτε κάποιον γνωστό στον οποίον να έχω έστω και λίγο εμπιστοσύνη.
> 
> Η φράση μου "κι ούτε έχω ενδιαφέρον να μου χαριστεί", ίσως διατυπώθηκε λάθος.. διότι εννούσα πως δεν είναι το ζητούμενο μου (σώνει και καλά δηλαδή) διότι αν χρειαστεί σαφώς είμαι πρόθυμη και να πληρώσω (βλέπεις ως τώρα πρώτη φορά μου λένε "σου χαρίζω").
> 
> Ελπίζω μην παρεξηγήθηκα λοιπόν, δεν το είπα κακοπροαίρετα ή.. ότι......



Καρολινα απλα πληροφοριακα το αναφερω! εαν καποια στιγμη εχεις νιωσει οτι καποιος σε εχει κοροιδεψει η εαν αυτο γινει καποια στιγμη, μπορεις να πατησεις το τριγωνο κουμπακι της αναφορας να γραψεις μεσα αυτο που θελεις και να μας το στειλεις. σχετικα με το σου (χαριζω) στο GreekBirdClub αυτη η εννοια ειναι βαθια ριζωμενη. στις δυσκολες αυτες εποχες που ζουμε που ολα ειναι πονηρα και γυρω απο τον βωμο του χρηματος.. εδω ολοι μαζι κανουμε την διαφορα. το να μας χαρισει καποιος ενα απο τα μικρα του που με απεραντη αγαπη και κοπο το εχει μεγαλωσει ημερα με την ημερα, ειναι πολυ σημαντικο και απεριοριστα σεβαστο. σε καμια περιπτωση (το χαριζω) εδω δεν σημαινει οτι στο χαριζω επειδη δεν εχεις να το πληρωσεις. ειναι μια πολυ ομορφη και ευγενης κινηση και χαιρομαι απεριοριστα που την βλεπω να συμβαινει ξανα και ξανα..

----------


## Καρολίνα

Δημήτρη έλεγα για κάποιον εκτροφέα εκτός φόρουμ ή κάποιο petshop.. (όπου στα περισσότερα μάλλον δεν ξέρουν κάν τί "πουλάνε"!) Οπότε εγώ θα ήμουν άνετα ενα εύκολο (κι ευκολόπιστο) θύμα τους.. 

Κι εγώ χαίρομαι που συμβαίνει.. όχι ξανά και ξανά. Αλλά πρώτη φορά (για εμένα) κι εντελώς απροσδόκητα! :-)

----------


## ninos

Καρολινα
γιαυτο μπηκες στο φορουμ. Για να μαθεις, να διαβασεις, να πονηρευτεις κ γενικα να παρεις ολα τα εφοδια για να καταληξεις σε ενα υγιη πουλακι

----------


## Gardelius

> Δημήτρη έλεγα για κάποιον εκτροφέα εκτός φόρουμ ή κάποιο petshop.. (όπου στα περισσότερα μάλλον δεν ξέρουν κάν τί "πουλάνε"!) Οπότε εγώ θα ήμουν άνετα ενα εύκολο (κι ευκολόπιστο) θύμα τους.. 
> 
> Κι εγώ χαίρομαι που συμβαίνει.. όχι ξανά και ξανά. Αλλά πρώτη φορά (για εμένα) κι εντελώς απροσδόκητα! :-)


Γι αυτο ειμαστε ΟΛΟΙ εδω!!!! Μαζι με ανταλλαγη αποψεων και εμπειριων!!!! γινομαστε καθε μερα καλυτεροι και μαθαινουμε ολοι μας!!!  :wink:

----------


## kostastim

Χρηστο μπραβο σου φιλε για την πολυ καλη δουλεια που μας παρουσιασες,και επι τοις ευκαιριας θα ηθελα να σου συγχαρω γιατι την βραβευση σου στον διαγωνισμο σας.Αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω ενα σχολιο,και ειναι στο σημειο που παραθετεις τον αναγνωστη στο blog σου και του δειχνεις σαν δειγματα τις 3 γραμμες του timbrado .Θα ηθελα να πω οτι το πουλακι που δειχνεις στο video INTERMEDIATE ειναι τοσο παλιο ,ειναι τοσο φτωχο γιατι ειναι απο τις πρωτες προσπαθειες που ειχαν γινει στην ισπανια για την ενδιαμεση γραμμη.Βλεποντας λοιπον ο ελληνας εκτρωφεας που θελει να μαθει και να καταλαβει την γραμμη intermedio η( semi continuo) παιρνει λαθος στοιχεια και ακουσματα σε σχεση με το σημερινο intermedio το οποιο δεν εχει καμια σχεση σε φωνες ,σε μεταλλο και σε πλουσιοτητα ρεπερτοριου με αυτο που μας δειχνεις σημερα σε αυτην την ομορφη αναφορα που μας κανεις για το timbrado espanol.Ζητω συγνωμη εαν τοποθετηθηκα λαθος.
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## koukoulis

Δε θα μου απαντήσει κανείς στο post17 ;

----------


## geam

όταν ενα πουλάκι κριθει σε καποιο διαγωνισμό, το χαρτι με τις σφραγίδες που παιρνεις (η φισσα) αναγράφει τις θετικές νότες (με την καθε βαθμολογία τους) στο επάνω μέρος και τις αρνητικες ακριβως απο κατω (παλι με την βαθμολογία)....

----------


## kostastim

Α) Γιαννη στην φισα (φυλλο βαθμολογιας αγωνιζομενου πουλιου) εχει 4στηλες (οι οποια απευθυνεται σε 4 πουλια και την ονομαζουμε τετραδα γιατι διαγωνιζονται μαζι την ιδια ωρα σαν ομαδα)επομενως 4 στηλες ,4 πουλια μια στηλη για το καθε πουλι.Τερμα επανω στην στηλη  αναφραφεται το δαχτυλιδι του καθε πουλιου και ακριβως απο κατω ενας τυχαιος αριθμος που πηρε η κασα του εκτρωφεα κατα τον εγκλοβισμο (δηλ επανω το δαχτυλιδι και απο κατω αρθ.πχ 20 η κασα και τα 4 πουλια Α20 Β20 C20 D20)
Β)   Ενα πουλι κλειδωνει το κελαιδισμα του μετα την δευτερη πτεροροια του(δηλ γεννηθηκε τον μαρτιο του 2012 το ιδιο καλοκαιρι κανει την πρωτη πτεροροια,και μετα την επομενη πτεροροια το καλοκαιρι του 2013 κλειδωνει τις φωνες η νοτες του) και οχι σε 3 χρονια.
Γ)  Γιαννη καλο ειναι να διαβασεις, να μαθεις, να ακουσεις τα timbrado kai μετα να πας οποσδηποτε αυτοπροσωπως σε εναν εκτρωφεα και να αγωρασεις η να σου χαρισει καποιο πουλακι.Στην αναφορα που κανει ο χρηστος παραπανω τα εξηγει σχεδον ολα .Ειναι σπανια η περιπτωση ενας εκτρωφεας συνηδειτοποιημενος με κυρος και σταθερη πορεια σε διαγωνισμους να σου δωσει κατι κακο.απο το αρσενικο παιρνεις την φισα και απο το θηλικο παιρνεις το δαχτυλιδι =ταυτοτητα του εκτρωφεα τα λαμογια δεν αντεχουν πολυ στο χομπι,και μαθαινωνται γρηγορα.
Δ). Διδασκονται απο εναν δασκαλο 50 ημερες μετα που θα βγουν απο το αυγο,μεχρι την πτεροροια.
Ε).Απο ενα cd ( προσοχη μεγαλο κεφαλαιο) αλλα σε αυτο cd πρεπει να τραγουδαει ενα πουλι που προερχεται απο το ιδιο αιμα,και την ιδια γραμμη φωνων και ρεπερτοριου φυσικα ποιο πλουσιοτερο, με το μικρο που θελουμε θα δασκαλεψουμε προσοχη SOS SOS SOS προσοχη.
ΣΤ)  Λαθος αντιθετως τα αρσενικα που ειναι ΜΕΣΑ στο ζευγαρι κελαιδουν πολυ ΑΛΛΑ εαν ελεγαν πριν το πυρωμα 10 νοτες τωρα στο ζευγαρι λενε 6 νοτες (τις ποιο ευκολες λογο πυρωματος)
Η) .Εμεις ομως ειπαμαι  βαζουμε να δασκαλεψει ενα πουλι το οποιο δεν θα ζευγαρωσει .Γιατι τραγουδαει σωστα, με ποικιλια φωνων, σταθερα, καθαρα και τον ονομαζουμε δασκαλο.
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## jk21

> Χρηστο μπραβο σου φιλε για την πολυ καλη δουλεια που μας παρουσιασες,και επι τοις ευκαιριας θα ηθελα να σου συγχαρω γιατι την βραβευση σου στον διαγωνισμο σας.Αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω ενα σχολιο,και ειναι στο σημειο που παραθετεις τον αναγνωστη στο blog σου και του δειχνεις σαν δειγματα τις 3 γραμμες του timbrado .Θα ηθελα να πω οτι το πουλακι που δειχνεις στο video INTERMEDIATE ειναι τοσο παλιο ,ειναι τοσο φτωχο γιατι ειναι απο τις πρωτες προσπαθειες που ειχαν γινει στην ισπανια για την ενδιαμεση γραμμη.Βλεποντας λοιπον ο ελληνας εκτρωφεας που θελει να μαθει και να καταλαβει την γραμμη intermedio η( semi continuo) παιρνει λαθος στοιχεια και ακουσματα σε σχεση με το σημερινο intermedio το οποιο δεν εχει καμια σχεση σε φωνες ,σε μεταλλο και σε πλουσιοτητα ρεπερτοριου με αυτο που μας δειχνεις σημερα σε αυτην την ομορφη αναφορα που μας κανεις για το timbrado espanol.Ζητω συγνωμη εαν τοποθετηθηκα λαθος.
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ



δεν ξερω αν ο Χρηστος εκει βαλει καποιο διαφορετικο βιντεο ,αλλα πριν μερικα χρονια ,ειχα ανοιξει ενα λιτο αρθρακι (οντας απειρος στο ειδος ) 
*Τimbrado canary - To καναρίνι Τιμπράντο*που πλησιαζει (απο το ενδιαφερον του κοσμου για αυτα τα πουλια και απο οσα κυριως γραφτηκαν απο μελη παρακατω ) τις 15000 αναγνωσεις  ... *ειναι εκει και περιμενει* διαρκης ανανεωση με ωραιες φωνες (βιντεακια και ηχους ) ,που οι εμπειροτεροι μπορει να αξιολογησουν ειτε ειναι του διαδικτυου ,ειτε ακομα καλυτερα τα δικα τους !!  :wink:

----------


## kostastim

Γιωργο geam δεν σου απαντησα στο pm γιατι δεν εχω εναν αριθμο σε αρθρα  στο forum και δεν μου επιτρεπουν να γραψω pm.Φιλε συγνωμη.

----------


## orion

> Χρηστο μπραβο σου φιλε για την πολυ καλη δουλεια που μας παρουσιασες,και επι τοις ευκαιριας θα ηθελα να σου συγχαρω γιατι την βραβευση σου στον διαγωνισμο σας.Αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω ενα σχολιο,και ειναι στο σημειο που παραθετεις τον αναγνωστη στο blog σου και του δειχνεις σαν δειγματα τις 3 γραμμες του timbrado .Θα ηθελα να πω οτι το πουλακι που δειχνεις στο video INTERMEDIATE ειναι τοσο παλιο ,ειναι τοσο φτωχο γιατι ειναι απο τις πρωτες προσπαθειες που ειχαν γινει στην ισπανια για την ενδιαμεση γραμμη.Βλεποντας λοιπον ο ελληνας εκτρωφεας που θελει να μαθει και να καταλαβει την γραμμη intermedio η( semi continuo) παιρνει λαθος στοιχεια και ακουσματα σε σχεση με το σημερινο intermedio το οποιο δεν εχει καμια σχεση σε φωνες ,σε μεταλλο και σε πλουσιοτητα ρεπερτοριου με αυτο που μας δειχνεις σημερα σε αυτην την ομορφη αναφορα που μας κανεις για το timbrado espanol.Ζητω συγνωμη εαν τοποθετηθηκα λαθος.
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου... αν έχεις κάτι πιο αντιπροσωπευτικό με χαρά θα το δεχθώ!!! αν θες στείλε μου ενα pm και θα το βελτιώσω... απλά δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία με τα πουλιά αυτά οπότε λογικό είναι...  :winky:  σε ευχαριστώ πάντως  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

α ολα και ολα .αν δωσει εσενα θελουμε και εμεις !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## orion

> α ολα και ολα .αν δωσει εσενα θελουμε και εμεις !


sure!

----------


## vag21

> Γιωργο geam δεν σου απαντησα στο pm γιατι δεν εχω εναν αριθμο σε αρθρα  στο forum και δεν μου επιτρεπουν να γραψω pm.Φιλε συγνωμη.


κωστη,οταν εχεις την δυνατοτητα ριξε μια ματια και στο δικο μου π.μ

----------


## maria ps

καλημέρα!!! με τόσα που διαβάζουμε στο τέλος θα ψάχνουμε όλοι ένα τέτοιο καναρινάκι

----------


## serafeim

ενδιαφερον ρατσα... με ενδιαφερει... ισως πρωτου την καρδερινα επειχηρησω αυτο το ειδος και μετα με καρδερινα... σιγα σιγα ολο και δυσκολοτερα!!!

----------


## manos 9

ειναι πολυ ωραια πουλακια με τελεια φωνη για τα δικα μου γουστα,η φωνη τους ειναι κρυσταλλινη και μαγευτικη.

----------


## Deimitori

> Ηλια οταν θελεις να ασχοληθεις με καναρινια ρατσας και θελεις να παρεις κατι καλο και να το διαλεξεις  τοτε σιγουρα πρεπει να το αγορασεις ,τα δωρισμενα πουλια να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι αυτα που δεν τα θελουν η τα προβληματικα ,σε συμπεριφορα η τα μεγαλα,δλδ πουλια που θελουν με καποιο τροπο να τα ξεφορτωθουν,κανενας δεν θα εδινε  ενα αριστο πουλι εχω αγορασει κι εχω παρει δωρο οπως και εχω χαρισει πουλια και ξερω το καλο πληρωνετε   σου τα λεω φιλικα παντα


Εμένα μου χάρισε ένας φίλος τις προάλλες ένα ζευγάρι κοινά Ελληνικά καναρινάκια γεννημένα το 2011 που είναι χάρμα! Ο αρσενικός κελαηδάει υπέροχα! Περιμένω να έρθει η άνοιξη να τα ζευγαρώσω. Κάποιος λοιπόν, μπορεί να χαρίσει πουλάκια που να είναι μιά χαρά και σε φωνή και σε εμφάνιση και όχι μόνον προβληματικά ή μεγάλα σε ηλικία.

----------


## xarhs

εξαρταται απο τον ανθρωπο που σου το χαριζει.........  οι εκτροφεις το εχουν αυτο.......... εγω που ειχα παει σε εναν εκτροφεα να δω την ''παραγωγη''...... αφου μου τα εδειξε ολα.... στο τελος μου λεει.. θελεις να σου χαρισω  αυτο το κουτσο..... και το λεω οχι ευχαριστω...!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

> *Deimitori*          Εμένα μου χάρισε ένας φίλος τις προάλλες ένα ζευγάρι κοινά Ελληνικά  καναρινάκια γεννημένα το 2011 που είναι χάρμα! Ο αρσενικός κελαηδάει  υπέροχα! Περιμένω να έρθει η άνοιξη να τα ζευγαρώσω. Κάποιος λοιπόν,  μπορεί να χαρίσει πουλάκια που να είναι μιά χαρά και σε φωνή και σε  εμφάνιση και όχι μόνον προβληματικά ή μεγάλα σε ηλικία.


  Δημητρη δεν εννοουσα να σου τα χαρισει ενας φιλος, και οπως σου εγραψα για πουλια ρατσας οχι κοινα που ο κατοχος τους κατεβαινει σε αγωνες και ειναι αναγνωρισμενος και μελος σε συλλογο με αριθμο δαχτυλιδιου,ενταξη ενα πουλακι μπορει να σου δωσει αλλα δεν μπορεις να περιμενεις να κανεις καλα πουλια μονο απο δωρισμενα αυτο ηθελα να πω,οχι οτι σωνει  και καλα τα δωρισμενα ειναι και αχρηστα πουλια

----------


## acerakela

πολύ καλό άρθρο!Κατατοπιστικο για εμας τους μελλοντικούς κατόχους!Μπράβο! :Happy0064:

----------


## orion

ευχαριστώ  :winky:

----------


## tasosziak

πολυ καλο αρθρο χρηστο μπραβο, σιγα σιγα τα τιμπραδο αρχιζουν να εχουν μεγαλη ζητηση και αυτο προσπαθουν να το εκμεταλευτουν μερικοι και βλεπουμε απιστευτα πραγματα τωρα τελευταια στο διαδικτυο και να πω οτι η μονη πιστοποιηση του ποσο καλο ειναι το πουλι ειναι η φισα του και οχι κατι αλλα χαρτια που κυκλοφορανε τωρα τελευταια...

----------


## jk21

ΤΑΣΟ τι εννοεις; τι χαρτια κυκλοφορουν;

----------


## tasosziak

κατι πιστοποιητικα στα οποια λεει πανω το ονομα του εκτροφεα ημερ γεννησης του πουλιου και οτι ο εκτροφεας πιστοποιεί οτι το πουλι που αγορασες ειναι τιμπραντο, για μενα αυτο ειναι εφετζιδικο και αποσκοπει στο να ξεγελασει νεους εκτρφεις...

----------


## orion

Τάσο ώστόσο υπάρχουν και καλοί εκτροφείς που α) δεν κατεβαίνουν σε διαγωνισμό ή β) δεν κατεβάζουν όλα τα πουλιά σε διαγωνισμό οπότε δεν έχουν όλα τα πουλιά φίσα... επίσης πολλοί ψάχνουν αβαθμολόγητα πουλιά για ευνόητους λόγους...
αυτο το πιστοποιητικό το βγάζουν π.χ. κάποια προγραμματάκια διαχειρ. εκτροφής... προσωπικα δεν έχω θέμα με τα χαρτάκια αυτά καθάυτά! 
θα πρέπει ο κόσμος να είναι προσεκτικός, φυσικά όπως όλους τους χώρους έτσι και εδώ υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με μεράκι που αγαπούν αυτό που κάνουν και το κάνουν με σεβασμό... αλλά δυστιχώς υπάρχει και το αντίθετο! 
Τάσο σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια  :winky:

----------


## tasosziak

δεν ειναι το θεμα η φισα φυσικα και υπαρχουν καλοι εκτροφεις  που δεν χριαζεται να παρεις φισα απο αυτους αλλα εμενα μου κακοφαινεται οταν μοστραρουν κατι αγγελιες που λενε οτι τα πουλια εχουν και πιστοποιητικο εκτροφεις και τα πουλανε πιο ακριβα και απο βαθμολογημενα..νομιζω εχεις δει και εσυ γιατι πραγματα μιλαω,δεν ειναι κοροιδια αυτο??

----------


## timbradofthia

> δεν ειναι το θεμα η φύσα φυσικα και υπάρχουν καλοι εκτροφεις  που δεν χριαζεται να παρεις φισα απο αυτους αλλα εμενα μου κακοφαινεται οταν μοστραρουν κατι αγγελιες που λενε οτι τα πουλια εχουν και πιστοποιητικο εκτροφεις και τα πουλανε πιο ακριβα και απο βαθμολογημενα..νομιζω εχεις δει και εσυ γιατι πραγματα μιλαω,δεν ειναι κοροιδια αυτο??


φιλε Τασο δεν νομιζω οτι πραγματα ειναι ακριβος ετσι.... και με καποια αλλα που γραφεις πιο πανω..... οι περισσότεροι εκτροφείς δεν ξερουν απο που κρατα η σκούφια τον Timbrado που εκτρεφουν... γιατι δεν μιλάς για εκτροφείς που πουλανε αδαχτυλίδωτα Timbrado.. για vinteo και φώτο που ανεβάζουν στο WEB για να πουλήσουν καλύτερα.. χωρίς γενετικά και φωνητικά να έχουν να δειξουν κατι καλο.. <<<< τι ειναι τελικα η εκτροφή ???? και τι θα πρεπει να προσφέρει στη φυλή και τη στον εκτροφέα????? >>>>> σαφώς η φύσα τον διαγωνισμών και εχει μεγάλη αξία.. όπως και τα θηλυκά απο αδέρφια βαθμολογημένων αρσενικών... μήπως πρεπει να γίνονται περισσότεροι διαγωνισμοί πιο σοβαροί και οχι μονο σε επίπεδο συλλόγου ((( να φαίνεται η εκτροφή τον Timbrado στην Ελλαδα ??? ))))) οπως π.χ. το πανελλήνιο........     {{{{{{ τελος μπραβο στο χρηστο για το αρθο }}}}

----------


## tasosziak

Γιαννη μιλαω οτι η φισα δεν παιζει ρολο οταν πας να παρεις απο καποιους εκτροφεις που γνωριζεις και ξερεις τι κανουν εγω αν και δεν εχουμε την ιδια γραμμη αν ηταν να επερνα απο εσενα δεν θα σου ζητουσα φισα γιατι σε ξερω..φυσικα και ξερεις την αποψη για τους διαγωνισμους και ποσο ταλαιπωρησα τα πουλια μου για να ειμαι και στην πτολεμαειδα,ειπαμε τα τιμπραδο γιναν μοδα τωρα και ολο θα βλεπουμε καποιους να πουλανε τιμπραντο που αν τους πεις τη γραμμη ειναι το πουλι η εστω μια νοτα απο το πουλι δεν ξερουν απλα πουλανε..

----------


## timbradofthia

> Γιαννη μιλαω οτι η φισα δεν παιζει ρολο οταν πας να παρεις απο καποιους εκτροφεις που γνωριζεις και ξερεις τι κανουν εγω αν και δεν εχουμε την ιδια γραμμη αν ηταν να επερνα απο εσενα δεν θα σου ζητουσα φισα γιατι σε ξερω..φυσικα και ξερεις την αποψη για τους διαγωνισμους και ποσο ταλαιπωρησα τα πουλια μου για να ειμαι και στην πτολεμαειδα,ειπαμε τα τιμπραδο γιναν μοδα τωρα και ολο θα βλεπουμε καποιους να πουλανε τιμπραντο που αν τους πεις τη γραμμη ειναι το πουλι η εστω μια νοτα απο το πουλι δεν ξερουν απλα πουλανε..


 Τασο αφορμη ηταν να πω και κατι παραπανω (((που σαφώς δεν αφορούν εσένα προσωπικά.. σου το εχω ξαναπεί οτι κανεις κατ΄εμέ πολύ καλή και τίμια προσπάθεια..))))  να μας κανουν ολους εμας που ασχολούμαστε με το Timbrado, με την εκτροφη ή οχι να ενεργοποιηθούμε προς το καλύτερο... Classico, intermedio, discodinouo οτι και να εκτρέφει ο καθένας οταν δεν γινετε σε σωστες βασεις και με σεβασμό προς την φυλή θα πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει..

----------

